# other shops like DX, KD?



## mrQQ (Nov 29, 2007)

Hello,

since i'm living in East Europe, i can't really order anything from US - the shipping is way too expensive. So I end up ordering from free shipping sites, like fenix store, DX, KD.

thus, what other stores are there which offer free (or inexpensive air mail) worldwide shipping?

atm i'm most interested in GID products.. (and a HID light lol)


----------

